
Ask HN: Anyone else have troubles with Facebook's app review process? - mattkrea
We&#x27;ve recently submitted an application that uses some basic Facebook APIs for business reviews and some other things and have, in each attempt, provided a user&#x2F;pass for our system so they can review it. Each time they reject without seeing the accounts somehow.. I get the feeling they are blanket rejecting at the moment.
======
EADGBE
I've got a blanket rejection for my page regarding instant articles.
Apparently I violated the monetization agreement at some point (though I
collected no money at all, and didn't even have ads); and when I go to the
page to appeal it, it's so broken it doesn't let me even submit my page to the
appeal process. There's no other way I have to contact them at this point.

~~~
mattkrea
Yeah, strangely you cannot appeal if you haven't yet made it through at least
once. At least thats how it appears. We're having the same problem. There is
basically no recourse if there is a communication problem and you just need to
contact someone to resolve it.

------
lionpixel
I just submitted my app for review two days ago. Still no reaction. Any
experience how long it takes till I get an approval/rejection?

~~~
mattkrea
Turnaround for us has been about a week. Someone looks at the app.. somehow
misses the test user we've provided.. and then immediately rejects us.

------
taf2
The issue is they are having to re review every app

